# Indoor or outdoor?



## Pedroximo (Dec 29, 2011)

Where do you guys keep your dog during the day and night?


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Outdoor, i built a huge dog house for them, and i tried separating them since dog aggresion can be an issue. They like to roll together, and all sleep in the same doggy house, even though there is two other doggy houses, they bunch up together.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Inside. I don't want to worry about him getting stolen. Plus he is snuggly


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

All my dogs have always been indoors......even the working dogs and I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

all 6 of mine are indoors. they get to go outside during the day but with it being winter and cold its never more then 20 -30 minutes at a time. at night they all have a crate where they sleep , except luna gets the couch and crush sleeps in our room on the bed { yes he is spoiled }.


----------



## blueboy (Jan 5, 2010)

Indoors. Growing up all of our dogs were outside (my dad would not allow dogs in the house) and they just were not members of the family and looking back at it, it bothers me a bit. My girl is in the house and she is a family member. I have no kids and she is like my daughter. I would do anything for her that I would do for a human child. In fact the other night I asked my girlfriend, if we ever have kids can we crate train them, because it sure is nice sleeping the night through without interruptions like being jumped on in the middle of the night lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

blueboy said:


> Indoors. Growing up all of our dogs were outside (my dad would not allow dogs in the house) and they just were not members of the family and looking back at it, it bothers me a bit. My girl is in the house and she is a family member. I have no kids and she is like my daughter. I would do anything for her that I would do for a human child. In fact the other night I asked my girlfriend, if we ever have kids can we crate train them, because it sure is nice sleeping the night through without interruptions like being jumped on in the middle of the night lol.


LMAO, I had a status the other day on FB said I think its time i crate and rotate the kids as they were driving me nuts with there fighting lol. IM 100% for crate training kids LOLOLOLOL.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Indoor. He is never outside without me. And even when there are people outside and I run in to grab something he sits and waits for me to come back. He will stop playing and just wait. Makes me feel so guilty to leave him lol


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Indoors, Alice has a kennel in the garage during rotations. But is in at night.


----------



## koeJ007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Outside. My hubby is allergic to animals and there hair really sets him off. But we're fortunate to have a really secure yard (has to be, lol, I'm in S Africa). Front yard, back yard both fenced off with palisade and electric fencing all round. Nobody even sees the dogs unless they are right up our panhandelled drive (and even then, there's a fence between).


----------



## lolaangelbanditsmom (Jan 17, 2012)

Inside unless I am outside to watch. I have a very secure fence and the dogs can't get out but last year someone stole my 8 year old boy out of my backyard while I was inside my house. I let him out to potty and my girl, Angel stayed in. About 30 minutes later I went to check on him and he was gone. I had this boy since he was 8 weeks old and it broke my heart. We had the police looking for him, posters up, rewards offered, ad in paper and craigslist. We had him microchipped about 2 years prior and have not heard anything at all. So I will never let any pitbull/bully out without me watching over them.


----------



## atomic (Jan 18, 2012)

My girl is definitely an indoor dog. She is family and is treated as so. I don't have other dogs to worry about, so that is a plus. I can hardly drive to the store without taking her, I can only imagine the protest if she had to stay OUTSIDE.... lol!


----------



## kellysfl (Jan 24, 2012)

Leah is in a crate during the day while I work, she sleeps with me at night. Petey sleeps with my daughter Layne at night, but has the run of the house during the day. Yes, they are both spoiled and a part of the family. Petey is my rat terrier/chiuaua mix, Leah is my pit. We also have a black cat, Charcoal, who stays in our house as well.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

indoor at home, indoor at work lol

backyard available for him all day when he wants to chill in the sun


----------



## Shoes (Jan 31, 2012)

Mostly outdoor cause the wife is not as big a fan of dogs as the kids and I are. Occasionally Mossa gets to come in with us.


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 5, 2012)

Mine is a total house dog, but she can go out to the backyard anytime she rings the bell.


----------

